# Smoked Chicken Wings with pictures



## jjerich (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello all,

This is my first contribution to the site.  Been wanting to try smoked chicken wings for quite some time now.  I finally had the opportunity to do it before the Steelers game this Sunday and I am sure glad I did.  First and foremost I want to give credit to S2K9K  for the sauce injection idea.  Of the three types of wings I made the Franks Red Hot was by far the winner of the night. 

I didn't brine the wings.  Just fresh wings rinsed off and patted dry.  I then got them ready with a little ground pepper and Seminole seasoning.  The first set I then injected with Tony Chachere's Butter & Jalapeno marinade.  My girlfriend likes it hot and I like a little spice too.  Then I sprinkled them with a little olive oil and put them on the rack. I saved the bottom shelf for these just in case they were hotter than I liked.  That way any extra sauce didn't drip onto any other wings below.

 Here is what they looked like













PC020001.JPG



__ jjerich
__ Dec 3, 2012






The second batch I decided to use my go to quick buffalo wing selection.  I melted a stick of butter in a pot with Franks Red Hot sauce.  I didn't measure it but it's probably a 1 to 2 or a 1 to 3 ratio of butter to franks.  I just taste it to judge.  You can do what ever tastes good to you.  Once the two are mixed well I also hit it with a little Seminole and pepper too.  Then I injected the sauce right into the wings for these wings too.

Here is the Franks rack













PC020002.JPG



__ jjerich
__ Dec 3, 2012






The final rack I decided to just do seasoned to see how the other injected wings would compair.  I seasoned them with Seminole, pepper, garlic powder and onion powder.  Then while in the moment I decided to chop up some mushrooms that I had left over from a stuffing I had made the day before.  I tossed them with the wings and a little olive oil and onto the rack they go

Here is the seasoned wings rack













PC020003.JPG



__ jjerich
__ Dec 3, 2012






Kept the smoker going from 240 to 300 for 2 hours.  Moved it to 300 at the end to help crisp up the skin a bit. 













PC020005.JPG



__ jjerich
__ Dec 3, 2012






after just a bit over 2 hours here are the results













PC020006.JPG



__ jjerich
__ Dec 3, 2012






In hind sight the seasoned ones needed more seasoning.  The Tony Chachere's Butter & Jalapeno were decent and the Franks Red hot were great!  Close ups below.













PC020007.JPG



__ jjerich
__ Dec 3, 2012





   













PC020008.JPG



__ jjerich
__ Dec 3, 2012





   













PC020009.JPG



__ jjerich
__ Dec 3, 2012






I hope this helps inspire some of you to give wings a try.  A little Parmesan cheese sprinkled on the hot wings as they come out is a good extra flavor kick but we figured we were already way off our diet. 

Happy smoking!

Joe


----------



## daveomak (Dec 4, 2012)

Joe, morning..... Great looking wings..... And thanks for the taste test comparison.....  Dave


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 4, 2012)

Those look good Joe. Injected and smoked is my favorite way to make them. Try a Frank & Tony mix. It's yummy.


----------



## seaham358 (Dec 4, 2012)

nice smoke.. Love smoked wings..


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks great !
Your right S2K9K's wings are great. Last ones I did I inject Frank's hot sauce right out of the bottle.  Hot but good Thumbs Up
The injected wings are on the new year eve menu this year .


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 4, 2012)

I loves me some wings! They look Great Joe!!! I like what you said, "You can do whatever tastes good to you"! I smoked some this weekend with some "Stubb's Chipotle Butter Injection", it caught my eye in the store (had never seen it before). They turned out real tasty but need more heat!

Franks make a "Hot Buffalo" that is real good, good bit of heat to it.

Keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## sipp (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey jjerich
I am from pittsburgh as well.
Actually Pleasent Hills.
I also smoked some wings for the Steeler game on Sunday.
I dusted mine with a variety of dehydrated peppers from the garden that I ground up then smoked the wings and tossed in a mixture of franks wing sauce a little melted butter and some rooster sauce.
they made the beer go down quick.


----------



## smokinhusker (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks good!!! Those would have been great while watching the Steelers!!!


----------



## so ms smoker (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice job on the wings! S2K9K's idea of injecting is nothing short of AWESOME!  I did it with legs and sprinkled with Tony's. They were great!

  Mike


----------



## kadoka (Dec 4, 2012)

Good job Joe, love me some smoked chicken wings. Will have to try the injection method. Whats the Seminole Seasoning? A friend of mine

plays for the Ravens, can't believe the Steelers won that one!

 Rick


----------



## nabo4u (Dec 4, 2012)

Great job Joe. I discovered S2K9K's recipe almost 2 months ago. The wings came out so good that my wife demanded more wings almost immediately. I ended up injecting drumsticks and I've been doing so minimum once a week. Oddly enough I just made some tonight. It truly is a great recipe. I smoke in my MES @ 275 for about 45 minutes, then baste with creole butter/frank's hot sauce mixture and finish in 400 degree oven. One thing I found out by accident is that once done, if you tent them for about an hour, they get ridiculously tender. Well worth the wait. 


Jose


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 5, 2012)

Cool!
Wings!!! Oh, Boy!!!
Gotta love wings!!!!


~Martin


----------



## roller (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice !


----------



## jjerich (Dec 5, 2012)

Great idea.  Not sure I could wait for them or not but worth trying


----------



## hambone1950 (Dec 5, 2012)

I would have never thought to inject a chicken wing! What a great idea! My list of new things to try just keeps getting longer!


----------



## pappy50 (Dec 5, 2012)

I would never thought of injecting the wings as well.  I am die in the wool wing man.   rest assured this will be tried here in northwest georgia. thanks brother for the post


----------



## humdinger (Dec 5, 2012)

Making me hungry for some wings! It would be great to be able to eat them while watching the Lions game, but I would probably be risking a heart attack the way they've been playing lately.....


----------



## uberhack (Dec 5, 2012)

Wowowowoww. Gotta try this one! Looks fantastic!


----------



## tritowner (Dec 7, 2012)

Those look nice!!  I also like the variety that you tried. cheers!


----------



## overbla (Dec 8, 2012)

I haven't injected wings yet! I will have to give it a try. I have been wanting to get one of these for the next time I do wings. Has anyone used one of these?


----------



## big game cook (Dec 10, 2012)

looks good. i loved smoked wings. welcome and keep the pics coming.


----------



## masochist77 (Dec 19, 2012)

oh I am going to get one of those!


----------



## lone smoker guy (Dec 20, 2012)

Do you thiink a guy should cut them apart to be regular resturant style wings before injecting or after smoking?  Going to a pot luck and wanted to bring wings but dont want the whole thing still together.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 20, 2012)

If you're going to a pot luck and going to cut them, do it before. Enjoy!!


----------



## jetman (Dec 20, 2012)

I too am a huge Wing fan, gonna give the injection idea a go.

One question I see no one else has asked, why only one serving of wings 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Jetman<<<


----------



## ironhorse07 (Dec 20, 2012)

I buy the bags of drummettes from Costco and injecting is the way I go with them. They cook faster than whole wangs though usually an hour and a half or so.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks great! I'm doing a batch for Christmas eve and can't wait to dig into them!


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 20, 2012)

Jetman said:


> I too am a huge Wing fan, gonna give the injection idea a go.
> 
> One question I see no one else has asked, why only one serving of wings
> 
> ...


Not me I fill every rack I have when I smoke wings! Bag em up and keep a good supply in the freezer so I can have them anytime I want!


----------



## nivekd (Dec 20, 2012)

Made these for the first time a couple of months ago and I'll never do them different again...love em'...thanks Dave.













DSCN0044.JPG



__ nivekd
__ Dec 20, 2012


----------



## bredbaker (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll be smoking some wings up for the Seahawk game today, since the Wife doesn't like too much heat mine will be more mellow than these, but I never thought about injecting the wings.  Probably use a butter/garlic injection.  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## jjerich (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm not sure why you would want to separate them, here we love the full wing, but if that is your plan I would buy they already separated.  You can buy them in 3 lb bags frozen and take out as many as you might need like.  Only part I am not sure about it if you would get too much leak out of the injection since the skin is cut.  Good luck!


----------



## jjerich (Jan 14, 2013)

They look great!  On my last batch I sprayed the wings every half hour with some apple pie moonshine I make.  This really seemed to help in crisping up the skin.  Might try the cherry pie moonshine next time.


----------

